# Magical Morning



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Today was a wonderful morning at BBSP. We saw about two dozen birds and a couple gators participate in a feeding frenzy on the edge of 40 Acre Lake. The show was over by 7:30, but it was nothing short of entertaining. The Better Beamer paid for itself on this first shot by balancing out the reflection of the rising sun in the background. I don't find myself using a lot of fill flash on a regular basis, but I definitely needed it to pull this shot off. Enjoy!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's a few more...


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Whit got in on the action also


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice set! I must have just missed you! I started out at 40 acres then Elm then I finished it off at Creekfield. Lots of campers out there. They scared the majority of birds away towards mid day. It still turned out good for me.
It sure was a hot one!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, it was getting pretty hot when we left. I typically don't like to stay there later than 10am this time of year. It gets too hot and the light is better for photography in the morning. Saturday evenings are pretty much out of the question because of all the campers.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Super pics, just about to ask what kind of camera and there you are with $$$$et up.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great series of photos Brett. Love the 4th and 5th in the first series and the last in the second set.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Brett. Those look great.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The Machine said:


> Super pics, just about to ask what kind of camera and there you are with $$$$et up.


I shot these with a Nikon D3 and 600/4. Whit (the guy in the last photo) is shooting a D300 and Sigma 500/4.5. Check out his pics on Gator_Nutz's thread. They both got some good shots this morning also.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh Brett, you sure did good. these are beautiful photos. thank you so much for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work, Brett. The birds sure cleaned out the panfish ( bream) didn't they? I've never seen that before. Great captures. 
regards, Rich


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It was pretty wild. They were on the edge of the lake where the trail comes out of the woods. I would guess there were at least a dozed Great Egrets along with some Great Blue Herons, Green Herons, Little Blue Herons, Snowy Egrets and a Black Crowned Night Heron. It seemed like they were taking turns swooping through the middle of the lake to pick up breakfast. I've never seen anything like it down there.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful work Brett. I knew when you stayed back there at the lake as long as you did you must have been getting some great stuff. Unfortunately for me, 200mm on the D3 is just not going to cut it for birding anymore. Until that day when I can get something longer, I may just have to revert back to the D200 when going for birds at BBSP. 
Great work and it was a great morning out there with you guys. Next time Sandy maybe you can get out there a tad earlier. Like Brett said, after 10:00 I am usually pooped and just itching to get the heck out of there.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

That's exactly why I kept my D2x. I prefer to shoot with the D3 because of the faster frame rate and bigger buffer, but the D2x is there whenever I need the extra reach. If you are going to shoot wildlife (especially birds) with a full-frame camera, you need a 500mm or 600mm lens. I like the 600 with a 1.4x on the D3.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Whit and I went back tonight and it was pretty boring. It's hard to resist going back for seconds when you have a good trip, even when you know it isn't going to be any good.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shots Brett, I see what you mean about the feeding frenzy. I guess I should have waited with yall.


----------

